# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware Firmware طلب فلاش للمعالج CPU type: 8810/6820 بصيغة pac

## himbr7

تقبل الله صيامكم وبعد :
جهازي الان معطل تماما  
يحمل المواصفات الاتية :  CPU    type: 8810/6820
  Flash  type: NAND
  Flash    ID: 009800BC
  Flash Model: TOSHIBA H8BCS0UN0MCR
  Flash  Size: 0x21000000(528.0M) مررت له فلاشات بصيغة bin كلها بها مشاكل ولم تعمل معه 100/100 احتاج فلاشة بصيغة pac وشكرا لكل مساعد

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*جاري البحث حبيبي*

----------

